# Ways to help an older cockatiel with arthritis?



## Nezumi (Feb 10, 2010)

My oldest male cockatiel, Sea-sea, is a rescue, so we don't know how old he is for sure but we estimate that he's about 18-20.

In the last year or two he's been getting Arthritis in both feet. He can't really grip perches/fingers anymore. His feet only close about half way around with his toes loose and barely touching my finger. Climbing the bars of the flock cage that he shares with the other tiels takes him much longer now. If he does perch, it's on the larger rope perches only. 
He tends to sit at the bottom of the cage to sleep, but during the day will try to climb up to top to spend time with the rest of the flock. 

I hate to see him struggle and be in pain.

I am moving him to a long flat cage with a few very low perches so he doesn't have to climb as much. Is there anything else that I could do to make his last years of life comfortable?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

can you make him ledges made with soft fleece over top?

ledges are excellent for birds with disabilities and perching problems.

you can buy them online too

here's an excellent assortment of ledges here, all very cheap too and cute, the fleece ones would be awesome for your older buddy

http://www.parroteeliabirdtoys.com/Perches-Platforms_c_8.html
http://www.parroteeliabirdtoys.com/Fleece-Platform_p_109.html


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I would recommend a vet visit to make sure that it is actually arthritis. If he has something like gout instead, there may be medications that can help him. Also, a vet can prescribe pain medication that could really improve his quality of life.


----------



## SunnyNShandy (May 24, 2012)

I am going to order one of those platforms for Sammy and a perch ! Thanks for the great link. He is kind of funny about perches that arent attached on 2 sides of the cage tho - he rarely goes on them and I have like 4 in, on and about his cage!!

I agree about the vet visit tho - Sammy is on the gout meds and kidney meds and torbugesic and he is WAY happier and so am I.


----------



## TheYellowTiel (Feb 27, 2012)

So I'm recommending this from experience with horses, not birds, so PLEASE PLEASE check with your vet before doing any of this!

There is a product popular in the equine (and human) industry called Back on Track. I forget the specific details but it is supposed to relax muscles, heal, and overall create a better moving, less painful animal. I believe it is effective on arthritis. BOT is a fabric, I believe they make a throw blanket. What you could possibly do is buy a blanket and cover several perches/ledges in the fabric so your bird is in contact with it on a regular basis. 

There are also oral joint supplements such as MSM that are used in a variety of species, (cats, dogs, horses, humans) that could possibly be effective for your bird Of course, you DEFINITELY want to check with your vet on this one, I have no idea if it is safe for birds. 

You might also consider looking into herbs such as Devil's Claw and Yucca, both pain relievers, and seeing if they are safe for birds.

Hope this info helps you out!


----------

